# Frequenzumformer mit Profibus Ansteuern



## Sarkermann (10 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 
Ich habe ein KP300 Display, eine S71200 mit Profibus dp Modul, einen Bosch rexroth EFC3610 und einen Sourcetronic  ST9100 FU.
Die Frequenzumformer habe ich bereits an die S7 mittel Profibus angebunden. Über das KP300 Sollen später die FU´s AN/AUS gestellt werden und die Frequenz soll variiert werden können. 

Leider finde ich nicht wirklich eine Art "How to" im Internet. und ich bin ein ziemlicher Profibus Neuling. 

Hat da vielleicht jemand eine grobe Anleitung welche Bausteine ich benötige um die FU`s ansteuern zu können?

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar. 

Mfg 

Sarkermann


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 Oktober 2018)

Was heißt denn "schon angebunden"? Nur verkabelt oder auch schon etwas programmiert / Hardware-Konfiguration erstellt?

Wenn der Hersteller dir nichts zur Verfügung stellt, dann gibt es dazu vermutlich keine Bausteine.
D.h. selber machen ist angesagt, also Handbücher zur Profibus-Schnittstellen der Hersteller besorgen und lesen.

Vielleicht unterstützen deine FUs aber das Profidrive-Profil. Das ist mehr oder weniger standardisiert und könnte für deinen einfachen Anwendungsfall hinreichend sein.
Dort hast du ein Ausgangsword mit 16 Befehlsbits und ein Wort mit einem Hauptsollwert, und als Rückmeldung ein Zustandswort und ein Wort mit dem Hauptistwert.
Die Bits im Befehlswort musst du dann entsprechend der Beschreibung setzen.


----------



## Sarkermann (16 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 
mit angebunden meinte ich Verkabelt und so weit Konfiguriert das die S7 schon eine Verbindung aufbaut, also bisher sind lediglich Profibus Adressen vergeben.

In dem Handbuch zum Bosch FU habe ich eine Tabelle gefunden, daraus ergibt sich mir aber leider nicht wie ich den Slave anspreche. Also mit was für einem Baustein.
Zu dem Schlagwort Profidrive finde ich in den Betriebsanleitungen leider nichts.

Wonach muss ich denn hier suchen um Bausteine "Selber" zu machen? Gibt es da so etwas wie ein HowTo?

Vielen dank!


----------



## Sarkermann (16 Oktober 2018)

Hier habe ich mal Das Bsp. zu dem Starten gefunden, ich kann damit allerdings nichts wirklich anfangen. Ich muss also einen Baustein entwerfen, der an die HW Kennung die in der Tabelle Stehenden Werte für PZD1-6 sendet. Und den Wert PZD2 an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen?
Aber wie sende ich diese Werte?


----------



## Howard (17 Oktober 2018)

Moin,
leider kenne ich deinen FU nicht aber grundsätzlich funktioniert das ganze immer wie folgt:
In der Hardware-Konfig gilt es den FU zu konfigurieren, also mitzuteilen welche Prozessdaten er bekommt und zur Verfügung stellt. Am Tagesende sind dies für deine SPS Eingänge und Ausgänge.
Hier gilt es das Handbuch vom FU zu lesen und zu verstehen. Manchmal musst du auch die Handbücher für die Schnittstellenkarten bemühen oder es gibt allgemeine Dokumente vom Hersteller zur Kommunikation via Profibus die für all seine FUs gelten. In der Regel braucht der einfachste FU so 2 bis 3 Prozessdatenwörter als Input. Meist ein Steuerwort (aufgeteilt in einzelne Bits, z.B.: 1 Bit für Reglersperre, ein Bit für Halt, ein Bit für Schnellhalt, ein Bit für Reset/Quittierung), dann ein weiteres Wort für den Sollwert (bspw. Drehzahl, Strom, oder Moment) und vielleicht als drittest Wort noch ein weiterer Sollwert bspw. für eine Rampe/Beschleunigung.
Der FU wiederum gibt dir dann auch 2 bis 3 Worte als Statusdaten zurück. In der Regel ein Statuswort (wieder aufgeschlüsselt in einzelnen Bits: z.B.: 1 Bit für Bereit, 1 Bit für Störung usw.), ein Wort für den Istwert (Drehzahl, Strom oder Moment) und ggf. noch ein weiterer Istwert oder ein Fehlercoder oder oder oder.
Du musst nun also herausbekommen mit welchen Prozessdaten dein FU arbeitet, und diese zunächst in der Hardware-Konfig deiner SPS und ggf. auch auf der FU-Seite konfigurieren.
Danach kannst du dann einen Baustein programmieren, der nach deinen Wünschen und Anforderungen die entsprechenden Steuerbits im Steuerwort setzt und deine Sollwerte vorgibt und diese dann an den FU sendet. Und natürlich auch die Statusdaten vom FU empfängt und ggf. auswertet und oder zur Anzeige bringt.
Ich gglaube das fasst es mal ganz allgemein ein wenig zusammen


----------

